# Drunk Man



## smoking uk (Oct 23, 2014)

I came out of a bar the other night and saw two guys one of which could not stand up he was very drunk. I asked if they were ok and the more sober man said my friend is very drunk i asked where he lived and it was very local to me so i offered him a lift home.

I helped him to my car and as i unlocked it he fell down. I got him in my car and got him to his house i got him out of the car and he fell down again. I got him to his gate and he fell down again i got him up his drive and knocked his door and he fell down again i rang his door bell and again he fell his wife opened the door and i said your husband is very drunk she replied i can see that but wheres his wheelchair !!


----------

